# Can Leo G Read?



## ravz (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe you should read the post before you lock it. I'm not looking for DIY advice.. And looking at the other threads in this forum there are others asking Electrical advice.. 

And if you must know, I am a builder / renovator but I am not an electrician.. I have, in fact done of electrical work since my electricians know my skills, they allow me to work under their permit on my projects to do changes and design layouts and run wires and install recessed lighting as I am anal in their placement and they know that I know what I want..

A house I just gutted reno'd and sold is still available at www.951walkley.com if you are looking for proof...

Flickering lights can be a serious issue so I am looking for suggestions from Pros.. as the current Pros are stumped... 

I'm pretty sure I know Leo from Breaktime, as I have been a Breaktime member for years and years, don't really post much as I don't have much to add.. and since the changes last year alot of the old timers seem to have left...

Anyway, I just needed to vent and I doubt this will get my thread unlocked but it had to be said.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, *NOW *you're a builder, and one with lots of electrical experience to boot!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ravz said:


> And if you must know, I am a builder / renovator but I am not an electrician.. I have, in fact done of electrical work since my electricians know my skills, they allow me to work under their permit on my projects to do changes and design layouts and run wires and install recessed lighting as I am anal in their placement and they know that I know what I want..


I know exactly what I am doing and I did read your post which is why it is locked up. I could have removed it completely if I wanted to but this way you can receive PMs or emails regarding the post.

You stated that you were not an electrician, therefore any electrical you do is on a DIY basis.

And seeing is this was your first post and your second post is out bashing a Moderator I have many options available to me. So I would just let things be.

And I am pretty sure you don't know me as this "Breaktime" you are referring to is unknown to me. And even if you did know me it wouldn't matter. I am moderating this site according to the rules.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

NIIIICE!!!!

Someone else is gettin' the Leo's wrath. :clap:

:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh snap!!!

Get the grinder warmed up Leo....


----------



## ravz (Nov 17, 2008)

Always was.. just didn't think it was important to thread. 

I was hoping you would reply as you seem to be the resident expert  Any thoughts on the issue.. 

I just had a guy with a thermal imaging camera leave.. the only breakers that were above average temp were the three arc fault breakers for the bedrooms outlets. The main breaker did not seem to be warm at all.



480sparky said:


> Oh, *NOW *you're a builder, and one with lots of electrical experience to boot!


----------



## ravz (Nov 17, 2008)

AGAIN you are not reading.. I am not doing anything but getting suggestions for my electrician.. what exactly am I DIYing? 

Breaktime is not a person, it's the Fine Homebuilding Forum.



Leo G said:


> I know exactly what I am doing and I did read your post which is why it is locked up. I could have removed it completely if I wanted to but this way you can receive PMs or emails regarding the post.
> 
> You stated that you were not an electrician, therefore any electrical you do is on a DIY basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You would catch much less grief by filling out your profile, location, etc.

Breaktime was great...until about '06/07


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Please please please don't shut this one down....I love seeing the thread title on "New Posts". :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

J F said:


> Please please please don't shut this one down....I love seeing the thread title on "New Posts". :laughing:


:laughing:
I bumped it for ya...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ravz said:


> AGAIN you are not reading.. I am not doing anything but getting suggestions for my electrician.. what exactly am I DIYing?
> 
> Breaktime is not a person, it's the Fine Homebuilding Forum.


I assumed that Breaktime was some sort of discussion forum.

Well, this is easy. Have your electrician join the forum and then he can ask the questions. 

You are not an electrician and therefore asking electrical questions is DIY for you.

Just like if a flooring guy came on and started asking framing questions. Both work with wood, but now the flooring guy is in DIY area. 

I read just fine. And if you had a couple of hundred posts and were a contributing member to this forum we would have probably let it slide. And as for the other members you see here asking these types of questions why don't you see how long they have been contributing to our little family.

Trying to out a MOD on your first visit is not a wise thing to do if you wish to remain an active member.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

_That's_ gonna leave a mark.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

From what I have seen, Leo is pretty good with electrical work.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Do as I say not as I do


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Just for you Leo.... another bumpity-bump-bump. :whistling

To the OP.... whether you're a homeowner, master builder or electrician wanna-be, slamming a Mod in a thread title isn't the way to get the help you seek. I get it that you may have been a little frustrated by your other thread being shut down, but this forum has some pretty strict rules and we all follow them.

Just a friendly suggestion, the next time you are frustrated and want to speak your mind, type your post, but before hitting submit.... take five minutes, step away from the computer, then come back and read it through as though it was directed at you and see how you react. Sometimes in the heat of the moment, it's easy to get carried away and say things that are pretty sharp and possibly not meant the way they are written.

FWIW, IMHO, YMMV, Just my $0.02 and all that....


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Frankly, I am a bit more than a little surprised at what this thread is revealing. It's true from a technical view that the OP is in the realm of DIY questions. It's also true that if he fills out his profile a bit and posts and intro thread his reception would be warmer. And probably not a good idea for a newbie to call out a mod in his 2nd post.

It's also true that Leo could probably fix it for you, his elektrical skills are legendary. And JF needs threads like this to occupy his mind and tickle his fancy. 

But to learn that there is a forum out there that Leo is not moderating, or even a member, is unfathomable. WOW!

Sorry, what was the question?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

basshole!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

J F said:


> basshole!


I resemble that remark..... :laughing:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Leo................

Let me tell you about Leo


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

You need more posts before you can ask "How to" questions. When I first joined I asked how to unclog a sink and people thought I was a DIY'er. But since I've been here a while and contributed, I think, people usually don't mind me asking cross trade questions, which we do here all the time.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep...or at least post an intro, letting everyone know that you're in the biz..._beforehand_.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

ravz, your thread that got locked had DIY written ALL over it. You got the stock reply that we all use as mods on these forums. The fact that you might be a GC is irrelevant IMO. 

Now you come back and start a new thread for the sole reason of criticizing a mod, WHO WAS JUST DOING HIS (unpaid) JOB, because your little feelings got hurt??? That is the height of arrogance. 

Funny, most contractors I know have thicker skin that this. :whistling

:ban:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

For sure. You couldn't hurt my feelings with an axe handle.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Meanie. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

world llc said:


> you'll fit in just fine, welcome to contractor talk.


:laughing:


----------

